# HDMI Kabel von GTX 260 mit P5N-T Deluxe verbinden!



## D.I.Y (28. Februar 2009)

Weiß jemand von euch wo ich den HDMI Connector auf meinem P5N-T Deluxe finden kann, damit ich meine Graka damit verbinden kann, sodass ich dann über DVI auch Sound habe.

Natürlich verwende ich dann ein DVI-HDMI Kabel.


----------



## D.I.Y (1. März 2009)

Kann mir keiner helfen?


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (1. März 2009)

ich denke mal da wirst du so schnell keine antwort bekommen 
such selbst schon über einen monat nach einer lösung
allerding bei mir sound-card  <-> graka für hdmi

und der creative support da sag ich mal bsser nix zu


----------



## D.I.Y (2. März 2009)

Wenigstens einer der sich meldet


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (2. März 2009)

tja^^
ich hab mitgefühl mit dir
aber traurig das einem bei einer so vermeintlich simplen sache keiner helfen kann
vorallem der creative support xD


----------



## D.I.Y (3. März 2009)

Also ich hab ja auch eine Soundkarte, da ich aber beide Soundkarten (Oboard und X-FI) aktiv habe, wollte ich HDMI an Onbard anschließen, weil ich auf der Soundkarte zwar eine HDMI Beschriftung finde, dort aber 2 Kontakte sind wo die Pins fehlen


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (5. März 2009)

ich hab auch auf meiner soundkarte hdmi stehen^^
und zur not würde ich es auch über onoboard machen

aber da kann uns auch nicht mal einer weiterhelfen

btw kannst mir mal n link für son kabel schicken
hab n komplettsystem ohne dieses


----------



## D.I.Y (5. März 2009)

Also ich hab das Kabel mit meiner Graka bekommen und weiß nicht ob man das auch kaufen kann, da es so mikrig ist 

Von der Dicke her wie ein ATX-Kabel, also vom Startknopf aufs Mobo zb


----------



## Jason22 (6. März 2009)

*HDMI-Audio-Kabel*

Ich hab auch Mitgefühl... 
Ich hab meins auch mit der GTX260 bekommen...
Ich hab sogar davon ein Bild für euch gemacht. 

Wenn meiner Graka nach der Reperatur ein neues beiliegt meld ich mich.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (9. März 2009)

hey immerhin hab ich jetzt n bild 
leude wir schaffen das schon zu dritt 
wär doch gelacht


----------



## OctoCore (9. März 2009)

Wohl kaum, wenn das Board keinen HDMI-Connector hat.
Man kann höchstens den coaxialen S/PDIF-Ausgang an die Grafikkarte leiten.


----------



## D.I.Y (9. März 2009)

Wieso hat mein Board keinen internen SPDIF Connector??


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (9. März 2009)

D.I.Y schrieb:


> Wieso hat mein Board keinen internen SPDIF Connector??



und wieso hat meine sound karte auch nicht einen solchen
bzw wieso weiß der creative support von keinen 


den muss es doch iwo gebn
maiboard-beschreibung komplett durchgeblättert?
oder mal beim hersteller anchgefragt?


----------



## ondy (9. März 2009)

Ich habe das spdif meiner gts 285 an den spdif meines boards geschlossen.Im windows erkennt er auch einen digitalen output aber leider kommt am fernseher nix an.
DVI-Hdmi Adapter und dann HDMI kabel.
Meint ihr es kann am Adapter liegen?

Muss das Kabel vielleicht an den SPDIF OUT?
Kann es sein das mein Board das gar nicht hat?
In der Anleitung steht Spdif in/out kompatibel, aber es gibt nur einen 3poligen spdif in platz auf dem board.
(gigabyte n650sli ds 4).

Auf einem anderen Board habe ich gelesen, dass der schwarze stecker für gmd steht und der weiße für spdif.

Hat denn niemand eine Ahnung davon?
Muss man das dann im Treiber von Grafikkarte oder im Audio Treiber aktivieren???


gruß


----------



## harl.e.kin (10. März 2009)

Geht mir ähnlich wie euch. Ich finde PCGH sollte diesbezüglich mal nen How to bringen.


----------



## ondy (10. März 2009)

Ja das würde wirklich vielen weiterhelfen.
Finde es eine Frechheit, dass dazu nix im Handbuch meiner Grafikkarte steht.

gruß


----------



## D.I.Y (10. März 2009)

Also ich hab ja die Anleitung bestimmt mehrfach durchgeblättert zu meinem Board, aber da ist nichts erwähnt, aber ich kann nicht glauben dass mein Board 3-Way SLI kann aber keinen internen Spdif hat!!


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (10. März 2009)

D.I.Y schrieb:


> Also ich hab ja die Anleitung bestimmt mehrfach durchgeblättert zu meinem Board, aber da ist nichts erwähnt, aber ich kann nicht glauben dass mein Board 3-Way SLI kann aber keinen internen Spdif hat!!



das würd mich auch wundern
ein 780/790i sollte das können
ich mein ist von nvidia selbst
und ist dann inkomptibel mit nvidia sound


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (10. März 2009)

ondy schrieb:


> Ich habe das spdif meiner gts 285 an den spdif meines boards geschlossen.
> Muss das Kabel vielleicht an den SPDIF OUT?
> Kann es sein das mein Board das gar nicht hat?
> In der Anleitung steht Spdif in/out kompatibel
> ...


kannst du vllt im bios zwischen in und out umschalten??


----------



## ondy (10. März 2009)

So wies aussieht habe ich wohl einen spdif IN auf dem Board und einen digitalen und einen koaxialen spdif out hinten am board bei den Anschlüssen für boxen.

UND NUN?

PCGH bitte helft uns


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (10. März 2009)

harl.e.kin schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich wie euch. Ich finde PCGH sollte diesbezüglich mal nen How to bringen.



aber sowas von
gibt es eine kontakt-adresse??

sorry für tripple post


----------



## harl.e.kin (10. März 2009)

Wie das angeschlossen wird weiss ich ja. Nur bin ich sicherlich nicht der einzige der sich fragt wie der Sound über einen DVI-Port wiedergegeben werden soll. Ich dachte immer das DVI lediglich eine digitale Bildschnittstelle ist die keinerlei Tonsignale übertragen kann.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (10. März 2009)

harl.e.kin schrieb:


> Wie das angeschlossen wird weiss ich ja. Nur bin ich sicherlich nicht der einzige der sich fragt wie der Sound über einen DVI-Port wiedergegeben werden soll. Ich dachte immer das DVI lediglich eine digitale Bildschnittstelle ist die keinerlei Tonsignale übertragen kann.



wäre dies nicht so wieseo würde nvidia dann an den grafikkarten die nur 2x DVI haben einen ton-eingang entwickeln


----------



## harl.e.kin (10. März 2009)

das is ja eben das was mich verwirrt.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (10. März 2009)

harl.e.kin schrieb:


> das is ja eben das was mich verwirrt.



hab mich gerade mal an den Kontakt der PCGH gewendet 
ich hoffe uns wird geholfen



			
				feedback schrieb:
			
		

> liebe Redakteure
> ihr seid ja sonst auch für jede tüftelei zu haben
> könntet ihr vielleicht ein How-To für Sound über HDMI mit
> aktuellen GeForce´s veröffentlichen?
> ...



sobald ich eine antwort erhalte wird sie hier wörtlich zitiert,
also redis passt auf was ihr schreibt 
(natürlich nur spaß))


----------



## ondy (11. März 2009)

Danke Yoshi, dass du dich der Sache angenommen hast!

Was mich auch interessieren würde, wenn mein Board keinen OUT hat, reicht eine 20 euro Soundkarte aus um das nachzurüsten?


viele grüße


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (11. März 2009)

ondy schrieb:


> Danke Yoshi, dass du dich der Sache angenommen hast!
> 
> viele grüße



ach kein ding
hoffentlich kriegen wir auch ne antwort
bis jetzt ist flaute im posteingang
aber glaub mir ich werd da solange druck machen bis wir ne antwort kriegen


----------



## D.I.Y (12. März 2009)

Also ich denk schon das DVI auch Sound übertragen kann, da es auch billige DVI-Kabel gibt, die nicht mal alle Kontakte im Stecker haben, die aber auf der Graka vorhanden sind bei den DVI Steckern und trotzdem bekommt man ein Bild mit diesen Kabeln.

Also werden die unbenutzten Pins bei den billigen DVI Kabeln wohl den Ton bei den guten DVI Kabeln, bzw bei DVI-HDMI übertragen.


Wenn ihr es nicht wirklich verstanden habt, dann kann ich euch auch ein Bild anhängen


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (12. März 2009)

hab Kontakt zu einem Moderator aufgenommen...
ist zumindest der Erste der geantwortet hat



			
				Klutten schrieb:
			
		

> KlawWarYoshi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D.I.Y (13. März 2009)

Ich wollte ja nur wissen wo ich das Kabel auf meinem Mobo anstecken muss, damit ich Sound über HDMI habe.

Alles andere ist mir klar!


----------



## ondy (13. März 2009)

Super!
Wenn ich wüsste wies funktioniert würde ich ja ein HowTo schreiben^^


----------



## harl.e.kin (14. März 2009)

D.i.Y. kannst du nich mal nen hochauflösendes Foto vom Mainboard machen? Vielleicht sehen wir ja mehr und sehen den Anschluss.


----------



## OctoCore (14. März 2009)

D.I.Y schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja nur wissen wo ich das Kabel auf meinem Mobo anstecken muss, damit ich Sound über HDMI habe.



Also nochmal: Nirgendwo, dein Board hat keinen Anschluss. Sieh ins Handbuch, wenn du es nicht glaubst.


----------



## D.I.Y (14. März 2009)

Ja ich hab im Handbuch schon nachgelesen und nichts gefunden, aber ich kann es einfach nicht glauben, dass ein MB der Preisklasse um 170 € kein HDMI out auf dem MB hat, aber 3-Way SLI kann....


----------



## ondy (14. März 2009)

Muss ja auch nach spdif out gucken 

Ja ich finde es auch unglaublich mein Board hat zwar Pins für Spdif IN aber keine für OUT.

Werde mich nun eine billige Soundkarte kaufen.
Leider gibt es dabei das Problem, dass nirgends dabei steht ob die Karte nun interne Pins für spdif OUT hat oder nicht.

Ich bin am verzweifeln


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (15. März 2009)

neues von der Front^^


			
				Kutten schrieb:
			
		

> KlawWarYoshi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und:


			
				Kutten schrieb:
			
		

> KlawWarYoshi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das Problem wird also hoffentlich weiter gereicht


----------



## OctoCore (15. März 2009)

D.I.Y schrieb:


> Ja ich hab im Handbuch schon nachgelesen und nichts gefunden, aber ich kann es einfach nicht glauben, dass ein MB der Preisklasse um 170 € kein HDMI out auf dem MB hat, aber 3-Way SLI kann....



Das Eine hat mit dem Anderen nichts zu tun, ist aber trotzdem ärgerlich.
Mein preiswertes Board hat kein 3-Way-SLI, aber dafür einen funktionierenden HDMI-Anschluss auf dem Board. Das wird dich aber kaum trösten.
Aber trotzdem gibt keinen Grund zu Hysterie. 
Alles was du brauchst, ist ein Kabel mit einem Stecker für den normalen S/PDIF-Cinchausgang an einem Ende und einen Anschluß für die Pins auf der Grafikkarte am anderen Ende. Und natürlich eine winzige Öffnung hinten am Rechner, um das Kabel zur Karte zu führen.
Ist zwar nicht superhübsch, aber wen interessiert es schon, wie es hinter dem Rechner aussieht?
Inwieweit das mit HDCP funktioniert, ist wieder ein anderes Thema, aber die Frage stellt sich auch bei einem S/PDIF-Ausgang auf dem Board.


----------



## D.I.Y (15. März 2009)

Also mit HDCP hab ich kein Problem, ich kann mit meinem Blu-Ray Laufwerk, meiner GTX 260 und meinem Samsung SyncMaster 2253BW (per DVI angeschlossen) super Blu-Rays gucken


Ihr fragt euch dann bestimmt wozu ich HDMI haben will....

Ja ich hab einen Fernseher im Wohnzimmer (Full HD; Sony) stehen, wenn ich dort meinen PC anschließe habe ich Bild, aber eben keinen Sound.

Natürlich könnte ich auch meine Boxen mitnehmen, aber das wäre mir zu viel Aufwand 


Und wie heißt das besagte Kabel, oder woher bekomme ich es? (Coaxial zu Graka)


PS: Ich hab eine Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro Soundkarte, auf der ich zwar eine HDMI Beschriftung finde, aber dort fehlen die Pins, also ich kann dort ?Lötstellen? sehen, mit HDMI Beschriftung, ich kann dort aber leider nichts anstecken, da dort wie gesagt die Pins fehlen.

Warum?


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (15. März 2009)

D.I.Y schrieb:


> PS: Ich hab eine Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro Soundkarte, auf der ich zwar eine HDMI Beschriftung finde, aber dort fehlen die Pins, also ich kann dort ?Lötstellen? sehen, mit HDMI Beschriftung, ich kann dort aber leider nichts anstecken, da dort wie gesagt die Pins fehlen.
> 
> Warum?



hey hab die selbe Sound-card
hab die HDMI beschriftung auch schon gesehen
der Creative Support meinte es gäbe keine solche Funktion
(also anstecken an pins)

eine der benachtbarten "steckleisten" ist es aber auch nicht oder...
ich mein das ist ja eig fürs frontpanel...
und da muss ja auch sound hin


----------



## OctoCore (15. März 2009)

Wahrscheinlich fehlen rund um die HDMI-Lötpunkte auch noch Bauteile.
Laut X-Fi-Manual ist der HDMI-Anschluss bei der Karte mit der Bezeichnung SB0888 bestückt.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (15. März 2009)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich fehlen rund um die HDMI-Lötpunkte auch noch Bauteile.
> Laut X-Fi-Manual ist der HDMI-Anschluss bei der Karte mit der Bezeichnung SB0888 bestückt.



und welche ist das???
dann bau ich mir nachher noch ne zweite sound-card ein 
oder weiß jemand ob ein *MSI P7N Diamond* spdif out hat??


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (15. März 2009)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> und welche ist das???
> dann bau ich mir nachher noch ne zweite sound-card ein
> oder weiß jemand ob ein *MSI P7N Diamond* spdif out hat??



Heureka 
habe gerade nach etwas Recherche rausgefunden das das MSI P7N Diamond
intern folgendes hat:


			
				msi.com schrieb:
			
		

> - ATX 24-Pin power connector
> - 8-pin ATX 12V power connector
> - CPU / Systemx4 FAN connectors
> - Front panel audio connector (MS-4132)
> ...



werde die nächsten Tage sofern ich zeit habe mal reinschaun^^
ob ich den Anschluss finde... (schreibe in dieser Woche 2 Klausuren)
und ob Acer´s Mainboard (G7700) wirklich baugleich zum Msi P7N Diamond ist


----------



## Alche (16. März 2009)

Hatte auch schon das problem mit dem Verbinden der Graka an die Soundkarte hab dann allerdings das hier gefunden: Spdif Pinbelegung (ist ein beispiel anhand einer Audigy 2 ZS)
Dadurch konnte ich dann rausfinden wo  bei meiner x-fi xtreme gamer der Spdif out ist.


----------



## alex0582 (16. März 2009)

ohh ein gnazer tread zu em scheiß problem das ich auch habe will auch auf meinem samsung im wohnzimmer filme gucken und habe kein sound obwohl mein board einen spdif out hat und ich es and er graka angeschlossen habe bekomme ich kein ton ich denke mal das es sicherlich auch an den billigen ebay dvi @ hdmi kabeln liegen wird weil rein technisch müste es bei mir funktionieren


----------



## ondy (16. März 2009)

Bin ja mal gespannt obs irgendwann noch ne Lösung gibt.
Laut Handbuch unterstützt mein Board Spdif In/Out...leider sind nur Pins für IN am Board.


naja werd mir ne billige Soundkarte kaufen die einen Spdif Out an...irgendwie hab ich im Urin dass das dann auch nicht geht.
gruß


----------



## alex0582 (16. März 2009)

ich werde mal dem ebay händler schreiben bei dem ich das dvi@hdmi kabel gekauft habe ob das bei dem kabel überhaupt möglich ist dann wäre ich schonmal schlauer weil rein vom board her muß es gehen ich werde auch nochmal das bios durchgrasen ob man den internen ausgang irgednwie anscalten muß


----------



## ondy (16. März 2009)

sag dann bitte mal bescheid was zurück kommt!
vielleicht kann mein Kabel das ja auch einfach nur nicht 

gruß


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (17. März 2009)

ich hab garkein kabel
XD..... kann mir einer n link zu nem Anbieter eines solchen schicken
(man hört ich habe/hatte latein )


----------



## Alche (20. März 2009)

Ich hab mir das hier gekauft:
HDMI auf DVI Kabel


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (30. März 2009)

werde es in den nächsten tagen testen da ich dann endlich meinen neuen Flachbild-Fernseher in den Händen halten werde 

und bis jetzt ist Flaute hier ich glaub wir müssen mal wieder was Druck machen


----------



## ondy (31. März 2009)

Also ich hab nen neuen adapter ausprobiert und jetzt geth alles wunderbarl.bis auf den ton!
suche immer noch ne günstige soundkarte mit internem spdif out.
gruß


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (17. April 2009)

ich hab jetzt meinen Fernseher 
Bild kommt auch super auf die Matschscheibe
aber der Ton...
allerdings fehlt mir auch son internes kabel!!
wo krieg ich die her??


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (19. April 2009)

Hat heir keiner Link für mich
ich muss mir doch nicht glatt ncoh eine kaufen xDD


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (20. April 2009)

HILFE^^


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (25. April 2009)

so hab jetzt das besagte Kabel
aber der Ton...
muss ich was im Bios aktivieren??


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (4. Mai 2009)

so nach langer Recherche im Internet hab ich folgende Bilder bekommen

einmal die Belegung für ein EVGA-780i/680i/790i/... Board
und einmal die allg. Belegung des SPDIF_OUT bei Evga
=> vllt kann man dadurch auf die Belegung bei anderen Board schließen

bei mir hab ich aber leider immmer noch keinen plan...

Aber ich hoffe ich konnte einen von euch helfen!


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (7. Mai 2009)

@ondy (refering to page 2)
du bräuchtest im Prinzip so eine Umständliche Konstruktion,
(koaxial von MB-Blende zum PCI-sonstwas (siehe Bild) und dann zur graka)
jetzt frag aber bitte nicht wo du das her kriegst 

http://www.leadtek.com.tw/eng/support/faq/PX8500_GT_HDMI_LP_Install_External.jpg


----------

